# Vertically challenged (short) guy fit question



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

I am a 31 y/o who is 5'4 1/2, 145 lb who wants advice to be fitted on a 585. Most likely will need a 49, just making sure a 49 would be ok since it is the smallest frame. I looked through the LOOK forum and most people are a little taller than me, so hard to compare. 
Here is my measurements, my pops and I did the competitive cyclist fit calculator.
INSEAM: 28.25 INCHES
TRUNK: 22.25
FOREARM: 12.5
ARM: 24.375
THIGH: 23.375
LOWER LEG: 19.875
STERNAL NOTCH: 52.75
BODY HEIGHT: 64.5

Don't know if that is to much info or not. Per the fit calculator, I would need a Top Tube of 52 on a BMC Team Machine. The 49 LOOK frame has a 52 top tube.

Thanks


----------



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

My best advice would be to ride the bike. Go to a store that's my best advice. Even if people tell you what you should fit, it wouldn't matter. The best fit by standard might not be the best fit for you.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*couldn't ride any larger...*

If your inseam is an accurate cycling inseam, to saddle-like crotch contact in bare feet, then the standover height on the 49cm frame, at 71.7cm is identical to your inseam. Only your shoes will provide any standover clearance.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for your words of wisdom. C-40, looks like that would be the right size. There is only one dealership that sells Look in St. Louis and they have a size 53. The ride was great. I did not want to talk to many specifics with the dealership since I will not be buying the frame from them, instead online, better deal. At that shop I rode a Scott CR1 and cannonadale six-13 but the Look one.
Now that the frame has been decided on, next is the wheels. I have been doing a lot of research on this forum, sounds like I need to test ride a few of the wheelsets and go from there. Everyone has their favorites. 
Todd


----------

